# Reaffirming ban on graphic content.



## Kompromat

Hello everyone.

We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.

Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
29


----------



## TankMan

Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose* on the display of graphic content*. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.


What about posting links to graphic content?


----------



## Jungibaaz

TankMan said:


> What about posting links to graphic content?



That needs to go too, With IMMEDIATE effect.

Requesting to all members to help us out wherever they can. Mention us and report EVERYTIME.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

TankMan said:


> What about posting links to graphic content?



Give us a heads up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Horus said:


> Give us a heads up.


 


TankMan said:


> What about posting links to graphic content?


 
That is also NOT allowed. Not heads up nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

WebMaster said:


> That is also NOT allowed. Not heads up nothing.



I meant if they find a link connected to the graphic posts posted by another member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Jungibaaz said:


> That needs to go too, With IMMEDIATE effect.
> 
> Requesting to all members to help us out wherever they can. Mention us and report EVERYTIME.





Horus said:


> Give us a heads up.





WebMaster said:


> That is also NOT allowed. Not heads up nothing.


Okay, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

great movr from admins. I appreciate it.


----------



## janon

@Jungibaaz @Horus @Chak Bamu @WebMaster :

It is my opinion that links to graphic stuff should be allowed, maybe as "hidden links" with a warning to those who click it. I'm saying this because the graphic nature of some pictures actually depicts the graphic nature of reality out there. What is happening in Syria and other war torn places is not pretty. By completely censoring all such content, you may be whitewashing what is happening. I understand that you wouldn't want such pictures displayed on your website, which is why I'm wondering if you could permit external links with sufficient warning. I mean, clicking the link should give a message that the user is leaving PDF for an external site with graphic content, and only discerning and consenting viewers should proceed.

I'm just suggesting this as constructive criticism. I myself have not posted any such pictures, nor do I intend to. But I have a feeling that such pictures might serve a purpose - to teach people the horrors of war. I'm sure you know that there are many active members on this forum who yearn for war, in the mistaken understanding that it is all about glory and laurels. Maybe if they get a dose of the reality, the horror of war and conflict, they might become less prone to warmongering.

I'll draw a parallel to my own experience. I once visited an exhibition, where there was one stall put up by the local authorities, full of graphic photographs of road accidents. Since then I resolved never to overspeed or pull stunts on the road or break traffic rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Content related to graphic images (killings in Syria, Palestine), *calling for mass murder or injuries to a group (ISIS videos/pics)*, linking to ********/copyright material (movies, ebooks) is against the rules and will result in immediate ban. Please dont force us to ban you, and kindly report the offenders immediately for a healthy PDF.

Does that mean you can't call for the mass murder injuries of ISIS? Or does it mean you can't call for ISIS to do the mass murders or injuries of a group? Or neither?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Well, I got infraction for a thread already posted in several weeks ago.

BTW, I am sure that I won't engage into any discussion related to IS/Syria/Iraq anymore.


----------



## rmi5

@WebMaster @Horus 
Thanks for the new policy on graphic contents. Some posts were really disturbing.
BTW, can you let us know what has happened to Syria and Iraq threads in ME section? are there going to be new threads for Iraq and Syria?
What about Members introduction? Are the threads removed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Videos/images of ISIS and their propaganda videos are banned.

Videos/images of people getting killed and injured in Syria/Palestine/Iraq are banned. They are too graphic for this forum.

There is no debate on this policy, basically it existed and we are just enforcing it, and enforcing it hard.

Old intro threads are deleted and hoping new members introduce themselves constructively as it was losing the section purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Because those topics about Syria and Iraq, some people might unintentionally post the graphic pics and links.

So the best way to stay away from these topics.

BTW, @WebMaster , now everytime I login, there is a red warning message as the header. Could you help me to remove that?


----------



## Aepsilons

Thanks for the reminder Sirs @WebMaster and @Horus !


----------



## WishLivePak

@Jazzbot here is your post: https://defence.pk/threads/police-kills-11-pat-protesters-in-lahore.319473/page-32#post-5807834

We had long argument and despite me giving you proof violent pictures aren't allowed, you refused to read up those proof and insisted this is 18+ forums (nowhere it says that). I hope you read this thread and consider that this is not the place to post graphic pictures, nor it ever was.



janon said:


> @Jungibaaz @Horus @Chak Bamu @WebMaster :
> 
> It is my opinion that links to graphic stuff should be allowed, maybe as "hidden links" with a warning to those who click it. I'm saying this because the graphic nature of some pictures actually depicts the graphic nature of reality out there. What is happening in Syria and other war torn places is not pretty. By completely censoring all such content, you may be whitewashing what is happening. I understand that you wouldn't want such pictures displayed on your website, which is why I'm wondering if you could permit external links with sufficient warning. I mean, clicking the link should give a message that the user is leaving PDF for an external site with graphic content, and only discerning and consenting viewers should proceed.
> 
> I'm just suggesting this as constructive criticism. I myself have not posted any such pictures, nor do I intend to. But I have a feeling that such pictures might serve a purpose - to teach people the horrors of war. I'm sure you know that there are many active members on this forum who yearn for war, in the mistaken understanding that it is all about glory and laurels. Maybe if they get a dose of the reality, the horror of war and conflict, they might become less prone to warmongering.
> 
> I'll draw a parallel to my own experience. I once visited an exhibition, where there was one stall put up by the local authorities, full of graphic photographs of road accidents. Since then I resolved never to overspeed or pull stunts on the road or break traffic rules.


NO, just no.

If you want something like that, go look up reddit or similar sites. They've special sections that require consent if you're 18+. There, you can post and view as much disgusting pictures you want.

This is defense forums, not gruesome forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## janon

WishLivePak said:


> NO, just no.
> 
> If you want something like that, go look up reddit or similar sites. They've special sections that require consent if you're 18+. There, you can post and view as much disgusting pictures you want.
> 
> This is defense forums, not gruesome forum.



I made it clear in my post that I have no intention of posting such pictures.

Anyway since webby saab doesn't want a debate on this, I won't discuss it further. I was only offering my opinion, with reasons for the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

@WebMaster posting of dead people picture or dying people allowed if they're from Pakistan? Like dead people from islamambad dharna? Or this applies to only middle east?


----------



## faisal6309

*Good decision!*


----------



## GORKHALI

what about news related to ISIS ?


----------



## WishLivePak

GORKHALI said:


> what about news related to ISIS ?


allwed


----------



## Kompromat

WishLivePak said:


> @WebMaster posting of dead people picture or dying people allowed if they're from Pakistan? Like dead people from islamambad dharna? Or this applies to only middle east?



Just comply as instructed.


----------



## kobiraaz

WebMaster said:


> Videos/images of ISIS and their propaganda videos are banned.
> 
> Videos/images of people getting killed and injured in Syria/Palestine/Iraq are banned. They are too graphic for this forum.
> 
> There is no debate on this policy, basically it existed and we are just enforcing it, and enforcing it hard.
> 
> Old intro threads are deleted and hoping new members introduce themselves constructively as it was losing the section purpose.



what do you mean by Images of ISIS? Almost all the photos in Syria comes from IS sources. Does it mean all of them are banned or only the graphic ones?


----------



## WishLivePak

kobiraaz said:


> what do you mean by Images of ISIS? Almost all the photos in Syria comes from IS sources. Does it mean all of them are banned or only the graphic ones?


yeah im getting confused now too, the more i read it.


----------



## EagleEyes

kobiraaz said:


> what do you mean by Images of ISIS? Almost all the photos in Syria comes from IS sources. Does it mean all of them are banned or only the graphic ones?



GRAPHIC photos of ISIS, but i suggest not promoting their messages/pics/vids either by posting them. That's what they want, dont they.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

WebMaster said:


> GRAPHIC photos of ISIS, but i suggest not promoting their messages/pics/vids either by posting them. That's what they want, dont they.


Ok this is getting more confusing. You don't want even text news about how many they killed? Even if linked article is FOX or CNN?


----------



## EagleEyes

Graphic photos/videos of ISIS is not allowed. Is that ok?


----------



## WishLivePak

WebMaster said:


> Graphic photos/videos of ISIS is not allowed. Is that ok?


Yes. Graphic = ban

Message = sadface.jpeg


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

WebMaster said:


> Graphic photos/videos of ISIS is not allowed. Is that ok?



I will abide the forum rule, but could you help me to remove that red warning message?


----------



## EagleEyes

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I will abide the forum rule, but could you help me to remove that red warning message?



Its going to be there for everyone, for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I will abide the forum rule, but could you help me to remove that red warning message?


Can't be removed bro


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

WishLivePak said:


> Ok this is getting more confusing. You don't want even text news about how many they killed? Even if linked article is FOX or CNN?



I think when he said messages he probably meant promotion propaganda coming from ISIS. Text news about what ISIS has done is not banned unless it has graphic images/videos I assume.



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Content related to graphic images (killings in Syria, Palestine), *calling for mass murder or injuries to a group (ISIS videos/pics)*, linking to ********/copyright material (movies, ebooks) is against the rules and will result in immediate ban. Please dont force us to ban you, and kindly report the offenders immediately for a healthy PDF.
> 
> Does that mean you can't call for the mass murder injuries of ISIS? Or does it mean you can't call for ISIS to do the mass murders or injuries of a group? Or neither?



You changed it, but would still like that clarified please.
@WebMaster


----------



## WishLivePak

WebMaster said:


> Graphic photos/videos of ISIS is not allowed. Is that ok?


There is an option where you can have it just on main page instead of global (don't know exact wording). It's annoying, every thread i go to, this big red warning. 


WebMaster said:


> Graphic photos/videos of ISIS is not allowed. Is that ok?


----------



## EagleEyes

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I think when he said messages he probably meant promotion propaganda coming from ISIS. Text news about what ISIS has done is not banned unless it has graphic images/videos I assume.
> 
> 
> 
> You changed it, but would still like that clarified please.
> @WebMaster



It was for those videos/pics that bought message of ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Good decision. Promoting terrorist's propaganda shouldn't be allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Fully support. Hazzy may not be happy. But it's a good thing for my eyes. In the morning no one likes to see mutiliated bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

heh, is this because I posted a few pictures of them IS devils in that one thread 
so we shouldn't post any pictures or videos related to IS or any military involving violence


----------



## WishLivePak

I remembe a thread posted by ISIS here a while ago. They were giving warning message to pdf for propaganda. The irony lol


----------



## EagleEyes

C130 said:


> heh, is this because I posted a few pictures of them IS devils in that one thread
> so we shouldn't post any pictures or videos related to IS or any military involving violence



Just avoid propaganda videos/pics and graphic videos/pics, latter is more important.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

WebMaster said:


> It was for those videos/pics that bought message of ISIS


Ok, thanks.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

C130 said:


> heh, is this because I posted a few pictures of them *IS* devils in that one thread
> so we shouldn't post any pictures or videos related to *IS* or any military involving violence





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, I got infraction for a thread already posted in several weeks ago.
> 
> BTW, I am sure that I won't engage into any discussion related to *IS*/Syria/Iraq anymore.





kobiraaz said:


> what do you mean by Images of ISIS? Almost all the photos in Syria comes from *IS* sources. Does it mean all of them are banned or only the graphic ones?



I think referring to ISIS as IS should be banned, it is promoting them through legitimacy. Just a suggestion. 
@WebMaster .


----------



## Imran Khan

som members here have no value of enemy lives ok but we are not monsters . i always feel bad


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I think referring to ISIS as IS should be banned, it is promoting them through legitimacy. Just a suggestion.
> @WebMaster .



So you want to have us the three posters you quoted to get banned just for unintentionally referred ISIS as 'IS'? 

And don't forget that @C130 is one of your fellow Americans, you wanna see him to get banned as well.


----------



## C130

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So you want to have us the three posters you quoted to get banned?
> 
> And don't forget that @C130 is one of your fellow American, you wanna see him to get banned as well.



IS/ISIS devils Daash.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Imran Khan said:


> som members here have no value of enemy lives ok but we are not monsters . i always feel bad



Who do you mean by enemy/we?



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> So you want to have us the three posters you quoted to get banned just for unintentionally referred ISIS as 'IS'?
> 
> And don't forget that @C130 is one of your fellow Americans, you wanna see him to get banned as well.



The term IS should be banned, posters who refer to ISIS as such should get a warning. Repeat offense should lead to a temporary ban. I could care less if @C130 is American or not, punishment would be the same.


----------



## C130

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Who do you mean by enemy/we?
> 
> 
> 
> The term IS should be banned, posters who refer to ISIS as such should get a warning. Repeat offense should lead to a temporary ban. I could care less if @C130 is American or not, punishment would be the same.



i think that's stupid.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Who do you mean by enemy/we?
> 
> 
> 
> The term IS should be banned, posters who refer to ISIS as such should get a warning. Repeat offense should lead to a temporary ban. I could care less if @C130 is American or not, punishment would be the same.



According to your logic, then most US medias should get punished as well.

Don't need to go thing in extreme, you are going to harm the viewership of PDF if you are the admin.


----------



## gau8av

where did the Ukraine civil war thread go ?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

C130 said:


> IS/ISIS devils Daash.



DAESH not Daash. 



C130 said:


> i think that's stupid.



wasn't asking for your opinion.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to your logic, then most US medias should get punished as well.



I don't think it would just be US medias, but yes they should get punished.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Don't need to go thing in extreme, you are going to harm the viewership of PDF if you are the admin.



Extreme? You are talking about terrorists and you expect me to just let it slide? Aren't you glad I'm not administrator.


----------



## C130

who is this Xeno guy.
guy is off his rocket


XenoEnsi-14 said:


> DAESH not Daash.
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't asking for your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would just be US medias, but yes they should get punished.
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme? You are talking about terrorists and you expect me to just let it slide? Aren't you glad I'm not administrator.




let's ban the word IS or ISIS or DAESH.
that made me laugh


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

C130 said:


> who is this Xeno guy.
> guy is off his rocket
> 
> 
> 
> let's ban the word IS or ISIS or DAESH.
> that made me laugh



I am off my rocket for not wanting to give ISIS any form of legitimacy by calling them IS? I never said ban ISIS or DAESH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## C130

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I am off my rocket for not wanting to give ISIS any form of legitimacy by calling them IS? I never said ban ISIS or DAESH.



they have legitimacy whether we call them IS or not
Islamic state - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iran is an Islamic State
and I would suspect most countries want Sharia law and an Islamic State whether that's under the lead of Al-Baghdadi is yet to be decided.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

C130 said:


> they have legitimacy whether we call them IS or not
> Islamic state - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iran is an Islamic State
> and I would suspect most countries want Sharia law and an Islamic State whether that's under the lead of Al-Baghdadi is yet to be decided.



Did you seriously compare Iran with ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

The rate at which i've seen @WebMaster delete threads today I knew something was seriously wrong.And this thread confirms my doubts.


----------



## EagleEyes

levina said:


> The rate at which i've seen @WebMaster delete threads today I knew something was seriously wrong.And this thread confirms my doubts.



Rules violators should be scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

WebMaster said:


> Rules violators should be scared.


I have seen you delete threads at the rate of 6-7 in 5 seconds.Lolzz
OMG!!! are you a human being or a machine?


----------



## EagleEyes

levina said:


> I have seen you delete threads at the rate of 6-7 in 5 seconds.Lolzz
> OMG!!! are you a human being or a machine?



Its automated

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

e movie , or e books wha ......
where was the good stuff never saw a single emovie and ebook before on this site who started this rumor

There is more graphic stuff on cnn , when I open their site main page


----------



## forcetrip

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Who do you mean by enemy/we?
> 
> 
> 
> The term IS should be banned, posters who refer to ISIS as such should get a warning. Repeat offense should lead to a temporary ban. I could care less if @C130 is American or not, punishment would be the same.



That is straight forward suppressing information. We can not ignore that the IS exists. It has been done before on this very forum and there are pages of proof how people said they were only a handful of them fighting alongside the great cause. I am however not an avid fan of unnecessary brutality but on the border about censoring it completely if it gives insight into important information about the ally and enemy. I usually do not watch senseless beheading if it has been posted as graphic content. Since majority of forum surfers are here to learn, I do not know how they will learn from a beheading and other gruesome acts. Its more than enough to know that it happens and there is ample proof away from this forum to pursue that evidence if need be.


----------



## -SINAN-

@WebMaster

Where are the Syria and Iraq threads that used to be sticky in the ME section ???


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

forcetrip said:


> That is straight forward suppressing information. We can not ignore that the IS exists.



I do not ignore that ISIS terrorist occupied lands in Syria and Iraq under the rule of a terrorist leader exists, I just deny them what they believe is their right to be recognized as IS.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Sinan said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Where are the Syria and Iraq threads that used to be sticky in the ME section ???



They are locked and being cleaned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asif farooqi

i posted a funny image..and i got a notification. do you people not allow any posting of images no matter they are funny or serious?

oo n it was not about Syria it was about Iphone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Who do you mean by enemy/we?
> 
> 
> 
> The term IS should be banned, posters who refer to ISIS as such should get a warning. Repeat offense should lead to a temporary ban. I could care less if @C130 is American or not, punishment would be the same.


 for me no one is enemy . enemy of them . what whom those consider enemies like ISIS lovers post iraqis us or anyone whom they killed . iraqis kill ISIS and post here . no one is my enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@WebMaster where is Syrian updates and Iraq fight against ISIL thread?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

janon said:


> @Jungibaaz @Horus @Chak Bamu @WebMaster :
> 
> It is my opinion that links to graphic stuff should be allowed, maybe as "hidden links" with a warning to those who click it. I'm saying this because the graphic nature of some pictures actually depicts the graphic nature of reality out there. What is happening in Syria and other war torn places is not pretty. By completely censoring all such content, you may be whitewashing what is happening..


Sorry I disagree with you
PDF is NOT the web itself

if you think someone is compelled to see the graphic nature of the story then he can look it up outside PDF.

no links, hidden or otherwise should be allowed.

no one can claim that he or she has seen nothing to make up his/ her mind about what the terrorists have done in Middle east and South Asia.

those who still are unmoved or confused about what to say about rape fatwas, cannibalism and mass slaughters .. will not change their minds no matter how many links you provide them

they will move to the next level and would justify it with irrelevant examples of conflicts elsewhere that have nothing to do with the subject matter and scope of the story

so I fully support complete and No Nonsense ban on such graphics..
and I request permanent Bans on those people who Ignore the warnings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Sinan said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Where are the Syria and Iraq threads that used to be sticky in the ME section ???





Bratva said:


> @WebMaster where is Syrian updates and Iraq fight against ISIL thread?



These are the threads in which almost every page has some sort of video or picture containing graphic content. Both have been temporarily moved. 

Cleaning these threads which have some 8k, 6k, and 4k etc. posts is a mammoth job, they'll be back when they're clean. 

Previous violations we are not banning over unless in some cases. However, any display after they've been cleaned, regardless of what the situation was before, banning will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Usman ur Rahman

@Admin can u be more specific ?


----------



## Europa

北國之春 said:


> good!


this time, don't troll please.


----------



## Europa

北國之春 said:


> Rest assured, I have my principle.



sorry sir, i got it


----------



## EagleEyes

Can you guys go ahead and find graphic vids/pics and report them please.


----------



## Europa

北國之春 said:


> My English is very difficult to understand it？



no, good, i got the message, please find any graphic content and report it, see the above post from webmaster


----------



## Slav Defence

The Pakistan Defence management intends to create a plate form for discussions & analysis related to *Pakistan* & world affairs, defence tech & military.We intend to find solutions for growing challenges and problems faced by our regimes and regional alliance. We strongly discourage:
1)Propaganda
2)Negative agenda against any state
3)Promotion of any religious contents.
4)Literature promoting terrorist organizations.

Members are requested to help us in making Pakistan Defence as website's authoritative source of defence & military knowledge.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan Defence management intends to create a plate form for discussions & analysis related to *Pakistan* & world affairs, defence tech & military.We intend to find solutions for growing challenges and problems faced by our regimes and regional alliance. We strongly discourage:
> 1)Propaganda
> 2)Negative agenda against any state
> 3)Promotion of any religious contents.
> 4)Literature promoting terrorist organizations.
> 
> Members are requested to help us in making Pakistan Defence as website's authoritative source of defence & military knowledge.
> Regards



Great post, but actions speak louder than words.


----------



## waheed gul

GOOD JOB ADMIN APPRECIATED (Y)


----------



## Missile

Good Job. I am also a continues visitor of another famous Political Pakistani forum. there are also some guys who are openly Promoting their agenda but i think admins are sleeping there. if someone from intel is reading (which i am sure you are) this please watch that forum as well. i cant take that forum name here but "politics" word is enough. they are using it as a source of recruitment by promoting their ideology there.


----------



## Hack-Hook

C130 said:


> they have legitimacy whether we call them IS or not
> Islamic state - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iran is an Islamic State
> and I would suspect most countries want Sharia law and an Islamic State whether that's under the lead of Al-Baghdadi is yet to be decided.


Iran is not an Islamic State its an Islamic Republic and there is a lot of Difference between them.


----------



## AHMED85

Every Aspect what is not related to threads and other mean of propaganda are prohibited..

What admin told you all,s. 
just do what link with post.


----------



## JonAsad

Please follow the PG 13 rules- Aho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

What about ATGM destroying armoured vehicles videos. Does this come under graphic images as well ?


----------



## livingdead

Slav Defence said:


> The Pakistan Defence management intends to create a plate form for discussions & analysis related to *Pakistan* & world affairs, defence tech & military.We intend to find solutions for growing challenges and problems faced by our regimes and regional alliance. We strongly discourage:
> 1)Propaganda
> 2)Negative agenda against any state
> 3)Promotion of any religious contents.
> 4)Literature promoting terrorist organizations.
> 
> Members are requested to help us in making Pakistan Defence as website's authoritative source of defence & military knowledge.
> Regards


Dear esteemed VC,
What would you say if I can show you specific example of PDF admins/TTs/JrTTs doing above. I dont think you have capability to act against them, the best you can come up with is, open a thread in GHQ.


----------



## janon

Bratva said:


> What about ATGM destroying armoured vehicles videos. Does this come under graphic images as well ?


My guess is that cruelty to vehicles can be depicted. Only cruelty to life forms cannot.


----------



## Col.Aureliano

Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.


Ok so you re 'horus' now? But isnt that the one eyed bad ancient god? !To me you'd always be Aeronaut☺️


----------



## livingdead

PDF vehementally ratifies no graphic content policy...


----------



## janon

Irfan Baloch said:


> Sorry I disagree with you
> PDF is NOT the web itself
> 
> if you think someone is compelled to see the graphic nature of the story then he can look it up outside PDF.
> 
> no links, hidden or otherwise should be allowed.
> 
> no one can claim that he or she has seen nothing to make up his/ her mind about what the terrorists have done in Middle east and South Asia.
> 
> those who still are unmoved or confused about what to say about rape fatwas, cannibalism and mass slaughters .. will not change their minds no matter how many links you provide them
> 
> they will move to the next level and would justify it with irrelevant examples of conflicts elsewhere that have nothing to do with the subject matter and scope of the story
> 
> so I fully support complete and No Nonsense ban on such graphics..
> and I request permanent Bans on those people who Ignore the warnings



Well, webby sahib and the PDF staff agree with you and disagree with me, so my dissent is only academic. But I'll state my POV anyway.

I just have this gut feeling that it is always better to show/tell people the truth, without any dilution. As I said before, what is happening in those places are, really, factually, very ugly. These pictures might be shocking - but that's because the reality is shocking. Innocent men, women and children get killed in gruesome ways in many conflicts. If people can see this reality through pictures, maybe they will realize that there is nothing noble about it, and stop their warmongering attitude.

I disagree with you that people who are confused about such things will never change their minds. Some of them may not, but many of them will.

Bear in mind that many visitors and members of this site are young people - teenagers or early 20ers. Unfortunately, many of them wish and hope for war against whoever they dislike. If they, and everybody in the world really understood what it is like to live through an ugly war, they might change their attitude and beliefs.

Of course, the owners and admins of this website have the right to decide what should be shown here. And since they don't want graphic pictures exhibited or even linked to, that's how it should be. They do not share my POV, so I won't press the issue.


----------



## qamar1990

@WebMaster any specific reason why a sudden crackdown on this stuff???



WebMaster said:


> Can you guys go ahead and find graphic vids/pics and report them please.


is everything ok??? did the government get on your *** about something lol?


----------



## EagleEyes

qamar1990 said:


> @WebMaster any specific reason why a sudden crackdown on this stuff???
> 
> 
> is everything ok??? did the government get on your *** about something lol?



Well it is serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

WebMaster said:


> Well it is serious.


thats fine… i always had a problem with people posting such images…did the government say something?? or r u just doing it out of goodwill??


----------



## EagleEyes

qamar1990 said:


> thats fine… i always had a problem with people posting such images…did the government say something?? or r u just doing it out of goodwill??



No comment.


----------



## qamar1990

WebMaster said:


> No comment.


thats messed up..


----------



## Parul

WebMaster said:


> Can you guys go ahead and find graphic vids/pics and report them please.



I can provide link to the thread on Khalistan Issue. It has Graphic Images & Video's. I didn't go through all the posts in this thread, if this thread is meant only to report threads related to Iraq or Syria; then let it be...


----------



## Parul

@WebMaster @Horus This is one of the thread. Please clarify if such threads needs to be reported. I can share pleanty of them on this subject.

Khalistan Thrives. | Page 2


----------



## EagleEyes

Sidak said:


> @WebMaster @Horus This is one of the thread. Please clarify if such threads needs to be reported. I can share pleanty of them on this subject.
> 
> Khalistan Thrives. | Page 2



Please report exact posts.


----------



## 1000

WebMaster said:


> Please report exact posts.



This

Middle Eastern Christians boo US senator for supporting Israeli injustice | Page 2


----------



## Hiptullha

WebMaster said:


> Videos/images of ISIS and their propaganda videos are banned.
> 
> Videos/images of people getting killed and injured in Syria/Palestine/Iraq are banned. They are too graphic for this forum.
> 
> There is no debate on this policy, basically it existed and we are just enforcing it, and enforcing it hard.
> 
> Old intro threads are deleted and hoping new members introduce themselves constructively as it was losing the section purpose.



Only these graphic photos?
I also have noticed there are photos which don't involve too much blood (such as just dead bodies on the floor displaying no wounds). Are these also banned?



janon said:


> I just have this gut feeling that it is always better to show/tell people the truth, without any dilution. As I said before, what is happening in those places are, really, factually, very ugly. These pictures might be shocking - but that's because the reality is shocking. Innocent men, women and children get killed in gruesome ways in many conflicts. If people can see this reality through pictures, maybe they will realize that there is nothing noble about it, and stop their warmongering attitude.


 

Being posted all over the web. If you want to see these photos and videos, go on ********. You can look at corpses all day long. Most people here are not interested in these photos as we've already seen enough of them over the past few months.


----------



## EagleEyes

Hiptullha said:


> Only these graphic photos?
> I also have noticed there are photos which don't involve too much blood (such as just dead bodies on the floor displaying no wounds). Are these also banned?.


 
Yes, they are banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

@Ceylal

There is a section called GHQ where you can post such. This is not the GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedkaleembukhari111

Thanks for advance warning


----------



## syedkaleembukhari111

Thanks for awarded the "First Message"trophy, Sir


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.


Nice step taken by PDF! good job!


----------



## Sugarcane

syedkaleembukhari111 said:


> Thanks for awarded the "First Message"trophy, Sir



You have to pay for this trophy else will be taken back


----------



## BIQ

Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.





Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.


Thanks for taking such an step...really good job !!! (Y)


----------



## zee Zenii

can antone tell me what is this????

US-EX Head of Military and Former Pentagon Official revealed information regarding US operation inside Pakistan. He said that the "US troops were ready to launch operation in Pakistan but US forces not execute that operation plan because FEAR OF MASSIVE RETALIATION from Pakistan Military."

According to former pentagon official, "US Military requested to the ISI and Pakistan Military several times for help and support. Pakistan military threatened US forces with massive retaliation in response to any aggression against Pakistan. So US forces roll-back their plan after threatening response from Pakistan Military."


----------



## Zabaniyah

qamar1990 said:


> @WebMaster any specific reason why a sudden crackdown on this stuff???
> 
> 
> is everything ok??? did the government get on your *** about something lol?



Well, let's see. 

They banned the propaganda from those faggotistic retards. 

And they are banning graphic content. 

Those two combined are not a healthy discussion and exposure for vulnerable and innocent young minds if you know what I mean. 

Even though it is a private military forum, I think it is for the best.

No comment from Webby?


----------



## -SINAN-

@WebMaster 

Now, Syrian and Iraqi threads are literally dead.

Right now ISIS and PYD clashes along the Turkish border. It's a very heated subject nowadays.

The Issue is;

- Kurdish media saying they are all doing fine in all fronts.
-ISIS guys saying the same.

The only way to reach a true conclusion, is to anaylze the videos and pics from both side. But there is ban on graphic content so.... we are in a dead-end.

Is it possible to change the rules to, "No graphic content but it is okay to link to graphic content" ? (or it can even be to tell the keywords to reach the content) ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Pussification of pdf.


----------



## gau8av

KingMamba said:


> Pussification of pdf.


somewhat agree, they could easily implement a '' or a 'click to view' content button and let people post what's actually happening on the ground just as long as people take responsibility in flagging their own content.

@WebMaster ?


----------



## Malik Amin

thanks for the reminder Admin Sir..stay blessed


----------



## Commando General Abdullah

As-Salam-Alaikum


----------



## wolfhagen85

WebMaster said:


> That is also NOT allowed. Not heads up nothing.


good the forum is keeping people connected


----------



## Saif Khan Khattak

Hello I need guidance regarding PAF


----------



## Green Arrow

Saif Khan Khattak said:


> Hello I need guidance regarding PAF


What kind of guidance you need??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

@ WebMaster

Why my thread was deleted ?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

@ WebMaster

Thank you very much, sir !


----------



## EagleEyes

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> @ WebMaster
> 
> Thank you very much, sir !


 
It had nudity and inappropriate for the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thepakistani

i can understand what was wrong with my last post on why islam cant destroy india
please make me understand to take care.


----------



## Tang Yi

Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.



Hello, I've received your warning and do not know why? I've upload a photo from China and I'got the photographer's permission, this thread is at this link:
How's the China politics look like in my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malak salman khan

i have applied for PPMA Long Course , *but my registeration status is still pending> what the reason ?*


----------



## Mukhtaar ka Waar

that's right.... can we talk about future wars in this forum or not?? Specially the great war???


----------



## Mukhtaar ka Waar

Can I post or talk about future wars specially which is directly related to Pakistan and our defense....Horus???

Many questions in my mind about PDF.... Anyone who can reply my qz??


----------



## Yasir Ijaz

Hey I want to know how i can join Pak Army After 2nd year. And please tell me whats the time period to Sibmit Forms


----------



## Sasquatch

I have Banned a user for posting graphic content(dead bodies) now, if he wants to know why this is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif Khan Khattak

Green Arrow said:


> What kind of guidance you need??


I got commission in PAF 113 Non GD Course but due to a mild fracture I could not join the academy. Now I am interested again in 115 Non GD Course. Please you explain will I have any advantage?


----------



## asleo321

Ahmad Shahzad live South Korea wanna be a part of great army ISI Please help me to join ISI thanks


----------



## Tariq rahim11

Horus said:


> I meant if they find a link connected to the graphic posts posted by another member.


----------



## bluedadars

Horus said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have been noticing some members still posting graphic content, mostly in threads related to the conflicts in Syria and Iraq, despite members being warned about the ban we impose on the display of graphic content. This message is to notify that our team would be targeting such posters and appropriate bans would be handed out to them. We want this activity to cease with an immediate effect. We also request our readers to directly tag and report to moderators about graphic content so it can be taken down.
> 
> Best Regards | Pakistan Defence Administration.


got it bro


----------



## trainer

@Horus I do have an ambiguity and it may lead to discrepancies ... kindly let me know is it mandatory to earn -ve rating in this forum to be permanent member. Regards.


----------



## Parul

@Horus @WebMaster FYI:

defence.pk/threads/no-bird-will-chirp-and-no-bells-will-ring-in-mandirs-in-india-sheikh-rasheed.340455/page-9#post-6336046

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif Khan Khattak

What you want?


----------



## $@rJen

@WebMaster Sir, what about normal pics??? aren't we allowed for that?


----------



## Parul

defence.pk/threads/afghanistan-india-pakistan-debate-on-terrorism.340604/page-5#post-6339216



sarjenprabhu said:


> @WebMaster Sir, what about normal pics??? aren't we allowed for that?



Normal Pics can be posted.


----------



## Raja Badar

Salam I m new some one guide mee about all of this plz


----------



## PakEye

Raja Badar said:


> Salam I m new some one guide mee about all of this plz


Respect + Patience + knowledge + Research = post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhengbig

hello


----------



## Azhar Ansari

noooooooo


----------



## rmi5

@WebMaster @Horus 
Can we post a video that its graphic part is blurred?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

rmi5 said:


> @WebMaster @Horus
> Can we post a video that its graphic part is blurred?



No it is not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M A Haider

I willing to join ISI and save this #HolyLand(Pakistan) can some one give me information? how can i join it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakEye

M A Haider said:


> I willing to join ISI and save this #HolyLand(Pakistan) can some one give me information? how can i join it..


*پاکستان ڈیفینس فورم
میں خوش آمدید اور استقبال
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

WebMaster said:


> No it is not allowed.



Thanks to you for blurring the *RED *highlighted text at the top and also for *cutting down on it length*.It used to take up half my mobile screen's space earlier.


----------



## gau8av

test 





ok, so whats up with this ? no images allowed at all ?? that'll make things quite boring 

@WebMaster please reconsider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

This "Linking images is not allowed" stuff sucks big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

You can attach an image but not link an image. Does it makes sense?

Click upload a file and attach through there. It's easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Sinan said:


> This "Linking images is not allowed" stuff sucks big time.


In a long run, PDF will suck on space because of this policy......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

WebMaster said:


> You can attach an image but not link an image. Does it makes sense?
> 
> Click upload a file and attach through there. It's easy.



Okay, i was downloading every image to my pc then uploading it. But it seems i can upload by copy-pasting image's internet adress....this will do.


----------



## gau8av

WebMaster said:


> You can attach an image but not link an image. Does it makes sense?
> 
> Click upload a file and attach through there. It's easy.



so like having to download every file and then upload as an attachment ? don't make sense, that'll eat up your server space way more than hotlinking, or are you guys doing this in a bid to make all content "permanent" here

now that would make sense, so many of the stickies in the military forums have dead links, is there a way you guys can restore those ones ?




Sinan said:


> Okay, i was downloading every image to my pc then uploading it. But it seems i can upload by copy-pasting images by it's internett adress....this will do.


what, it's working like before again or is there a new method ?


----------



## EagleEyes

gau8av said:


> now that would make sense, so many of the stickies in the military forums have dead links, is there a way you guys can restore those ones ?


 
No, we can't bring the dead people but we can make sure the alive people remain alive.


----------



## gau8av

WebMaster said:


> No, we can't bring the dead people but we can make sure the alive people remain alive.


so this is how it'll be from now on ? have to upload every pic but can't hotlink ?

good if it's to make sure all future posts (including pics) are archived but don't make sense otherwise, maybe do a time based archive, where hotlinks only stay up for a month or so.. if it helps with whatever server issues caused you to ban image links ?


----------



## -SINAN-

gau8av said:


> what, it's working like before again or is there a new method ?



This is the new method.
Bring Back

!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

WTF is going on? This seems to be the only forum on the internet where one's got to catch his nose from behind his head! I mean are we supposed to download the image first in photoshop or whatever, then save it, after which upload it as an attachment? BS! I ain't gonna go through all that trouble. 

And how does one download gif smileys and upload them again? Ain't gonna work.

Or am I missing something here?

Oh, how I miss the old PDF. It's started to suck nowadays. From 'no graphic images' to 'no images' at all! Jeeez!


----------



## EagleEyes

OrionHunter said:


> WTF is going on? This seems to be the only forum on the internet where one's got to catch his nose from behind his head! I mean are we supposed to download the image first in photoshop or whatever, then save it, after which upload it as an attachment? BS! I ain't gonna go through all that trouble.
> 
> And how does one download gif smileys and upload them again? Ain't gonna work.
> 
> Or am I missing something here?
> 
> Oh, how I miss the old PDF. It's started to suck nowadays. From 'no graphic images' to 'no images' at all! Jeeez!



You save the image on a desktop and upload via attachment. It is not that hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

WebMaster said:


> You save the image on a desktop and upload via attachment. It is not that hard.



It's inconvenient and I don't see how this "cuts down bandwidth costs", I upload image to a image sharing website they take the bandwidth hits.


----------



## EagleEyes

Combat-Master said:


> It's inconvenient and I don't see how this "cuts down bandwidth costs", I upload image to a image sharing website they take the bandwidth hits.


 
Yes, and then they delete it after couple of years


----------



## tayyeba nasir

Assalam o alaikum
itx tayyeba here student of fsc part 2 pre-med. want to take admission in PAF . i want to know when will its starts and i live in the region of islamabad and which institute is best . please inform me early because i am really confuse about my future . i am only intrest in Pak army Onle


----------



## TheNoob

@WebMaster - 
Is it to increase publicity through image searches?


----------



## -------

TheNoob said:


> @WebMaster -
> Is it to increase publicity through image searches?



Well, it's certainly isn't to cut bandwidth costs down.. People finding images here will copy paste direct links from here  Plus, where's my commision ?  I demand commision for all the exclusive stuffs I post here


----------



## xxxKULxxx

Can you increase pic./post and mb of pics. ?..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think the , removal of images is sorta strange decision (my plea is for normal images), linking to other images on web is actually better for bandwidth, when you link to another site for images you don't use your own bandwidth

1- People should have freedom to post what they want (FREE INTERNET)
2 - If there is war and people discuss war , then its not them posting images of war is wrong but war itself.
3 - Lack of images make the conversations a bit dry
4- Every where in world , when there is war images are reported openly so not sure what difference it makes if regular folks discuss images ........

In some ways images of war are educational as they teach one , the dangers of conflict and that its not just heroic mumbo jumbo Military adds show , as a playground war is serious stff

Not a ideal idea to "DOWNLOAD" military images and guns and weapons on your own personal PC lol complete non ... these things should stay on internet

1- Download of files is tracked on ISP level , so if anyone goes to a site and starts
downloading stuff (Complete No no )

2- Its not smart to store military / war or any such images on your personal pc
Internet is best place for these for community related discussions/ hobby chats

3- Anytime you upload / download stuff that info is tracked unfortunately and breaches the security / privacy of individual

People should have ability to link to other images present already on internet / news sites information sites or internet resources


If there is war happening in world !!! Its not the user's fault , that they are reporting on it
Its the fault of international community which could not prevent the war


People should have right to discuss global affairs and if war is such a topic its natural that discussion would have images to clear up points


If we all want to live in Vanilla world we should all just watch Fox news , or BBC
and accept every thing they report - perhaps that would give a 100% mind control because people will not have a means to have open debate based on complete view of world affairs

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## jaydee

WebMaster said:


> That is also NOT allowed. Not heads up nothing.


Sir, i have been banned and i don't know why .I have always been maintaining the sanctity of this forum.It really hurts that the forum which we respect a lot disrespects us by banning for unkown reasons.I am new to PDF so i might have uploaded some link in way which was not done properly.But does it mean that such members should be banned.


----------



## dil_dil

f this new rule. Now one can't see pictures posted in old threads. Not to forget its becoming impossible to post new picture.


----------



## EagleEyes

jaydee said:


> Sir, i have been banned and i don't know why .I have always been maintaining the sanctity of this forum.It really hurts that the forum which we respect a lot disrespects us by banning for unkown reasons.I am new to PDF so i might have uploaded some link in way which was not done properly.But does it mean that such members should be banned.


 
Banned when and where?


----------



## RescueRanger

Ban them and report their IPs to Contact_INTERPOL / Forms / Internet / Home - INTERPOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

RescueRanger said:


> Ban them and report their IPs to Contact_INTERPOL / Forms / Internet / Home - INTERPOL


Itna zulm!!


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistani shaheens said:


> Itna zulm!!


Glorifying a death cult should not be tolerated. Just my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

What about people posting indecent videos and pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

war&peace said:


> What about people posting indecent videos and pics?



You may report them.


----------



## PDF

We need to remind members about the ban on graphic content. I have observed posts which have shared graphical content especially when terror related incidents occur. Please adhere to the forum guidelines and comply with PDF rules & regulations.


----------

